# Tracy Mcgrady just played the whole game..



## grizzoistight

And had zero assits, 
(yea i think kobe is better).. and we dont need any more of these post..
But im sick of yall making these comments.. all around kobe does it all and when we get to the playoffs, tmac has yet to do anything except shout and get shut down by baron davis..
Tmac has a ton of talent around him this year.. and the team is underacheiving big time!!! So i mean theres a reason they didnt win in toronto and theres a reason the magic still suck..


----------



## Chops

Boy does this post look bad. Tracy McGrady sat out the whole second half with back spasms...

WHOOPS!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Actually KC, he played 1 minute in the second half!

WHOOPS!


----------



## grizzoistight

*ok.. i saw he played 23 minutes though*

and still had zero assits.. 
Plus the last couple games he has been gettin torched on defense by everyone he has been guarding.. he looks extremely lazy out there unless the ball is in hands


----------



## Chops

*Re: ok.. i saw he played 23 minutes though*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> and still had zero assits..
> Plus the last couple games he has been gettin torched on defense by everyone he has been guarding.. he looks extremely lazy out there unless the ball is in hands


Nice save.  

You also forgot to notice that Mike Miller was 0-7 while T-Mac was in the game and Grant Hill was 3-10. You obviously didn't watch the game because T-Mac was dishing to teammates, but they were flat out missing shots.


----------



## grizzoistight

*haha your right man*

I was at the bars watching the rams come back..
I just think has so much talent and he doesnt produce like he could..
but i did see mike played bad..
by the way man whats up with having rumph in your picture?


----------



## Chops

*Re: haha your right man*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> I was at the bars watching the rams come back..
> I just think has so much talent and he doesnt produce like he could..
> but i did see mike played bad..
> by the way man whats up with having rumph in your picture?


I don't know. He is the worst player on the team, I should probably change it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Re: ok.. i saw he played 23 minutes though*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Nice save.


Hey, I haven't even see you bother to save yourself after your first post in this thread.


----------



## Chops

*Re: Re: Re: ok.. i saw he played 23 minutes though*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, I haven't even see you bother to save yourself after your first post in this thread.


What are you talking about? The one minute that T-Mac hobbled onto the court and then at the next dead ball, hobbled out? Ok.


----------



## AirGrady

Yawn...

I can already tell that the thread creator:

1.<strike>Doesn't know what he's talking about as he doesn't watch the games.</strike>

2.<strike>Is a natural born hater who hates it when he doesn't get his way.</strike>

3. <strike><---Has the intellect of this number.</strike>

Make your point, points without belittling the poster please. That is not allowed here. Thanks. truebluefan


----------



## c_dog

Underachieving, eh? Speak for yourself, laker fan. At least Magic still has the better record, and at least T-Mac can lead his team over .500 without Shaq.

Talent? Magic has about as much talent as the Lakers. I don't see anybody other than Mike Miller who I'd call real talent.

I personally think Magic is a good team. They do not suck any more than the Lakers.


----------



## HBM

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> tmac has yet to do anything except shout and get shut down by baron davis..


I seem to remember TMac having several 30+ point games in that series last season. It was lack of support that he didn't have that cost the Magic


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Talent? Magic has about as much talent as the Lakers. I don't see anybody other than Mike Miller who I'd call real talent.


Tmac lovers keep calling out his teammates as if they dont do their part.
*That is not a reason; its an excuse and it is getting very old.*
_The magic supporting cast is a lot better than most give them credit_

Armstrong 9-4-4
Hill 16-8-5 (it was 20-7-7 before he got injured)
Miller 16-6-3
Kemp 8-6
Garrity 10-4-2
Burke 6-3

That is a good supporting cast.


----------



## 33

Compare this supporting casts stats to another playoff caliber team and you will see how bad this team can be. Hill is there one night and out the next.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> Compare this supporting casts stats to another playoff caliber team and you will see how bad this team can be. Hill is there one night and out the next.


if you compare them to the hornets last year. You'll see that Tmac simply got out played by Baron Davis.


----------



## 33

Since you threw stats up there let's see the stats of the Hornets and Davis' supporting cast. The thing that will stand out the most is rebounds


----------



## IV

those are this years stats. you are now talking about last years stats.


----------



## Mulk

^^^^ you was talking about last years playoffs


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Tmac lovers keep calling out his teammates as if they dont do their part.
> *That is not a reason; its an excuse and it is getting very old.*
> _The magic supporting cast is a lot better than most give them credit_
> 
> Armstrong 9-4-4
> Hill 16-8-5 (it was 20-7-7 before he got injured)
> Miller 16-6-3
> Kemp 8-6
> Garrity 10-4-2
> Burke 6-3
> 
> That is a good supporting cast.


Keep teaching maybe one day they'll get it. Tmac's not lugging the whole team around as some believe, sure he's the best player there and is a wonderful player but if his coach questions his commitment that seems to be good enough for me. The Magic have a sold cast sure they have holes in their team that are obvious but you can't excuse away every instance to others when the team doesn't play well.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Tmac lovers keep calling out his teammates as if they dont do their part.
> *That is not a reason; its an excuse and it is getting very old.*
> _The magic supporting cast is a lot better than most give them credit_
> 
> Armstrong 9-4-4
> Hill 16-8-5 (it was 20-7-7 before he got injured)
> Miller 16-6-3
> Kemp 8-6
> Garrity 10-4-2
> Burke 6-3
> 
> That is a good supporting cast.


You really don't watch the Magic, do you? Kemp and Hill weren't even playing last year against the hornets, which means only Armstrong, Miller, and Garrity were playing. Miller and T-Mac were both playing with injuries. Now tell me, does a team of injured T-Mac, injured Miller, Armstrong, Horace Grant and Garrity match up against the Hornets? Hell no. Not even close.

I can say that Lakers have better cast then ppl give them for too, then.

Brian Shaw, Rick Fox, Robert Horry, Samake Walker, Derek Fisher, Deaven George are all capable too. Shaw can drain 3's, Horry is clutch, Fisher is inconsistent but is at least decent, Rick Fox has defense, Samake Walker can be an All-Star, and George has size and enough skills to score.

Stop hating T-Mac.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> Samake Walker can be an All-Star
> Stop hating T-Mac.


You don't watch Laker's games do you, Samake is worthless.


----------



## HAWK23

lol there is no way walker can be an all star this year, he has played awful


----------



## TheRifleman

<i>quote: 
<b>Originally posted by c_dog!


Samake Walker can be an All-Star
Stop hating T-Mac. </b> 


You don't watch Laker's games do you, Samake is worthless</i>

I think you <b>missed the key word there - "CAN", </b>which does not mean "IS", but "can" means - "could be"(someday).


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> Tmac lovers keep calling out his teammates as if they dont do their part.
> *That is not a reason; its an excuse and it is getting very old.*
> _The magic supporting cast is a lot better than most give them credit_
> 
> Armstrong 9-4-4
> Hill 16-8-5 (it was 20-7-7 before he got injured)
> Miller 16-6-3
> Kemp 8-6
> Garrity 10-4-2
> Burke 6-3
> 
> That is a good supporting cast.


No excuses, just the truth. Burke started off well and has stunk the last few weeks. Miller started slow, got hot, and has been bad lately, not to mention both ankles sprained and strep throat. 

Again, Hills started off very well the first couple weeks and has gotten progressively worse... if you want proof, look at his free throw attempts the last couple weeks compared to the first couple, which is the staple and measure of Hill's game.

Kemp was not supposed to be starting so soon, and has only been starting because the other guys have been so bad, and Horace Grant (Orlando's best big if healthy) has been injured and is now gone. Kemp was picked up for what he could do later int he season as he continued to get into shape.

And Darrel Armstrong and Pat Garrity have been absolutely horrid most of the season. Armstrong has been battling a shoulder injury all season, and has shot poorly. Garrity has shot very poorly as well.

Oh, and lets not forget, no Steven Hunter.. Nearly no production from Oyedeji, Humphrey, Vaughn, or Sasser.

So no, Tmac's teammates have not done their part. Some if the fault of injury, some is the fault of just bad playing. None of the fault is Tmac's... the guy just can't do much else.

McGrady was heading for at least 40 and Orlando was right with LA (who is now completely healthy) before the left the Laker's game with the back injury.


----------



## c_dog

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't watch Laker's games do you, Samake is worthless.


I'll reply to all the replies on Samake in this post.

Samake is not any more worthless than Horace Grant or Garrity. Horace Grant is old, and Samake not only has youth, he can do anything Grant can do. This is the reason why I think Phil Jackson is overrated. I see great potential in Samake Walker, and yet he is looking like a scrub out there with the Lakers. As a great coach, shouldn't Jackson be able to do something about it and bring out the best in this very talented player?

Garrity is no PF. If ppl call Samake soft, I do not know what you call this guy. At least Samake can post up and rebound.

Hey, I'm just making a comparison. If Horace Grant and Garrity can be considered good role players, then Samake would be an all-star. I say if big Samake goes to Orlando, he'll put up 20/10 night after night. Magic would be GLAD to trade Garrity for Walker ANYTIME baby!


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> <b>And had zero assits,</b>
> (yea i think kobe is better).. and we dont need any more of these post..
> But im sick of yall making these comments.. all around kobe does it all and when we get to the playoffs, tmac has yet to do anything except shout and get shut down by baron davis..
> Tmac has a <b>ton of talent around him this year</b>
> (Maybe I should post the stats for this talented mob that TMac has surrounding him)...
> and the<b> team is underacheiving big time!!! <font color=brown>(they aren't, they are 13/12 and the Lakers are 10/15 and they are the defending champions, aren't they? So , just WHO is underachieving? )</font> </b>So i mean theres a reason they didnt win in toronto and theres a reason the magic still suck..


Actually TMac played 23 minutes and had 21 points and 0 assists.

Kobe played played 34 minutes and had 21 points and <b> 8 turnovers!</b>

Baron did not shut TMac down in the playoffs, unless you count 30 points a game being shut down. 

You like Kobe best and some posters like TMac best. One shouldn't have to tear down other great players to make their favorite player better - or maybe they do?


----------



## JerryWest

"Samake Walker can be an All-Star."

Yeah, if about 4/5ths of the other PF get injured maybe.


Haha, ok, I'll leave before I make an offensive post. 

I won't even comment on fisher or fox.:upset:


----------



## JerryWest

Shaw is the only player other then Kobe and shaq who is playing decent this year, the rest of the players suck


----------



## Vivor

I hope you guys are watching the Magic tonight! If this doesn't tell you how valuable T-Mac is, I don't know what does!


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> 
> 
> You really don't watch the Magic, do you? Kemp and Hill weren't even playing last year against the hornets, which means only Armstrong, Miller, and Garrity were playing.


that post was in regards to this years Orlando Magic


----------



## IV

*Re: Re: Tracy Mcgrady just played the whole game..*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> Baron did not shut TMac down in the playoffs, unless you count 30 points a game being shut down.


Baron Davis didnt shut Tmac down. He wasnt assigned to Tmac. Tmac is too tall to be defended by Baron Davis, however, Tmac was assigned to Baron and he did get outplayed. Tmac is not a good defender when checked small guards. Baron took advantage and edged his team the victory


----------



## Chops

Baron Davis is a great player. Kobe couldn't check him either when they played a few days ago.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Baron Davis is a great player. Kobe couldn't check him either when they played a few days ago.


Baron was one of my favorites when I was a Charlotte Hornet fan, I invested in lots of his Rookie cards his rookie year cause I knew he'd be good. He is one of the quickest if not the quickest PGs in the league.


----------



## beautifulkobe

baron went 7 for 20.18 points.He scored his points on fisher.

Now back to samaki an all star

Ill be an nba basketball player when samaki becomes an all star!

Ya those are the odds.

Do you know how bad this guy is?


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Baron Davis is a great player. Kobe couldn't check him either when they played a few days ago.


yeah, but that wasnt the playoffs now was it?


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> baron went 7 for 20.18 points.He scored his points on fisher.
> 
> Now back to samaki an all star
> 
> Ill be an nba basketball player when samaki becomes an all star!
> 
> Ya those are the odds.
> 
> Do you know how bad this guy is?


No, I watched the game and Baron was being guarded by kobe for 60% of the game. He drove by him with ease. Not just for points, but for assists and fouls as well.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but that wasnt the playoffs now was it?


Nope, so Baron probably wasn't even playing at his highest level and Kobe still couldn't check him. That isn't something to be ashamed of. Baron is a great player.


----------



## IV

Baron is one of those guys who always plays at his highest level.
but in a series I'd give the edge to Kobe


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Baron is one of those guys who always plays at his highest level.
> but in a series I'd give the edge to Kobe


Now you are making excuses for Kobe. If you are going to make excuses for him, then you have to acknowledge that Tracy was having chronic back pain throughout the entire series.


----------



## IV

I acknowledge Tmac's back pain only when he doesn't have the ball. That's the only time his back hurts.
When he's on offense there aint nothing wrong with him.

which do you think is a better nickname for Tmac grimise or frailty?


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I acknowledge Tmac's back pain only when he doesn't have the ball. That's the only time his back hurts.
> When he's on offense there aint nothing wrong with him.
> 
> which do you think is a better nickname for Tmac grimise or frailty?


That is bull and you know it. Obviously your back isnt going to hurt as much jumping straight up for a jumpshot than trying to twist and turn and play defense.. that is common sense. The back pain obviously limited his ability to attack the basket, so it wasn't only on offense.

You are starting to sound quite petty.. and you have a habit of dodging anyone who responds with good and valid points.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> That is bull and you know it. Obviously your back isnt going to hurt as much jumping straight up for a jumpshot than trying to twist and turn and play defense.. that is common sense. The back pain obviously limited his ability to attack the basket, so it wasn't only on offense.


as far as the common sense, you do just as much twisting and turning on offense as you do on defense. 



> You are starting to sound quite petty.. and you have a habit of dodging anyone who responds with good and valid points.


you can only make a point once every post after that its redundant. I've made my points Tmac fan just doesn't agree. That's the beauty of having Tmac fan and Kobe fan go at it.

btw, I like frailty!


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> as far as the common sense, you do just as much twisting and turning on offense as you do on defense.


You said McGrady doesnt look injured on offense but he does on defense.. my reply is, McGrady scores probably 75% of his points on mid-range jumpers, which dont take a big toll on his back. He managed to score 30+ versus Charlotte, even with his abilities lessened because of the back injury.


Ask anyone, defense takes a lot more physically to play than offense, which is why a lot less people play good defense than play good offense.

Funny how Kobe fans have been making nothing but excuses for the Laker's sad ars start to the season.. oh, and even with Shaq back, they are still stinking it up. Getting schooled by Minnesota ( a one man team) as we speak. Way to go Kobe.. maybe soon he can lead LA to a .500 record.


----------



## BEEZ

IV youre 24. have you ever played High school ball. or played in a league tournament that played a couple nights a week?


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Funny how Kobe fans have been making nothing but excuses for the Laker's sad ars start to the season.. oh, and even with Shaq back, they are still stinking it up. Getting schooled by Minnesota ( a one man team) as we speak. Way to go Kobe.. maybe soon he can lead LA to a .500 record.


Do you really think that Kobe is the reason why the Lakers are performing poorly?
I know you dont, but you've been waiting for a long time for the Lakers to struggle and you do despise Kobe so I guess it makes sense to you. Get your cheap shots in before your time is up.

Here's the real season. Jerry West is gone. Therefore the Lakers have no new assets. Kobe's numbers are better. Shaq's numbers as just as good. Its not their fault. The rest of the teams production is down. The defensive intensity is gone. The team is getting old, they can't stay on top forever.


----------



## Chops

It seems like Kobe tries too hard to get triple-doubles. I'm not saying that it is a fact, but from what I see, that is what I think he is trying to do.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> IV youre 24. have you ever played High school ball. or played in a league tournament that played a couple nights a week?


I played some ball growing up (county leagues, church leagues, blacktop, nothing major). it wasn't my number one sport, I mostly played basketball because it kept me in shape and I was athletic. Didn't play in HS because I went to Dematha which is one of the top HS programs in the country, plus I wrestled which is the same season. Now, I'm probably in the worst shape of my life. 

I think I know where your going with this.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I played some ball growing up (county leagues, church leagues, blacktop, nothing major). it wasn't my number one sport, I mostly played basketball because it kept me in shape and I was athletic. Didn't play in HS because I went to Dematha which is one of the top HS programs in the country, plus I wrestled which is the same season. Now, I'm probably in the worst shape of my life.
> 
> I think I know where your going with this.


exactly being that you wrestled which is more hands on than bball you have wrestled with a sore back. Spasms aint no joke, when you have them it hurts to even breathe. So to say TMAC whines about a back ache whew. I hate thinking about that when I was having muscle spasms in my chest


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> It seems like Kobe tries too hard to get triple-doubles. I'm not saying that it is a fact, but from what I see, that is what I think he is trying to do.


wouldn't trying to get a triple double be a good thing?

shoot for 10+ points 
try and grab 10 boards
and hook your teammates up for at least 20 pts.

If I were a coach I'd be happy with a player who could do that.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> wouldn't trying to get a triple double be a good thing?
> 
> shoot for 10+ points
> try and grab 10 boards
> and hook your teammates up for at least 20 pts.
> 
> If I were a coach I'd be happy with a player who could do that.


Not always. Sometimes a "leader" needs to try and step up and score, especially on the road.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Kobe is the reason why the Lakers are performing poorly?
> I know you dont, but you've been waiting for a long time for the Lakers to struggle and you do despise Kobe so I guess it makes sense to you. Get your cheap shots in before your time is up.
> 
> Here's the real season. Jerry West is gone. Therefore the Lakers have no new assets. Kobe's numbers are better. Shaq's numbers as just as good. Its not their fault. The rest of the teams production is down. The defensive intensity is gone. The team is getting old, they can't stay on top forever.


Oh, I see.. it's Jerry West's fault. Even though they have the same damned team as last year, and added good young players in Pargo and Rush.

Kobe is definitely one of the reasons. He is the co-star of that team, whatever happens is very much his fault.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Not always. Sometimes a "leader" needs to try and step up and score, especially on the road.


And if he had a Tmacesque performance scoring 40 with 3 boards and 2 assist, you'd argue the opposite.

Dayumed if you do, Dayumed if you dont!


----------



## rynobot

I don't think Kobe is "trying" to get a 3Double, I feel he is just trying to get everyone invloved in the game. IF he had people that could make shots around him he might be able to average a Triple D.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly being that you wrestled which is more hands on than bball you have wrestled with a sore back. Spasms aint no joke, when you have them it hurts to even breathe. So to say TMAC whines about a back ache whew. I hate thinking about that when I was having muscle spasms in my chest


I understand that. I am not the only one to point out how Tmac is grimacing on defense, but not offensively. He's had this bad back for a while now. If its that bad just sit out. Maybe he needs surgery. Who knows. I'm just tired of hearing about his injuries that he hasn't taken time to rehab. Not only that, I dont think he works hard enough if the offseason to prepare for reoccuring pain. He's been 210 for the past 3 or 4 years. Tmac is 23 and a pro athlete. He just needs to get in the gym and work harder.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I understand that. I am not the only one to point out how Tmac is grimacing on defense, but not offensively. He's had this bad back for a while now. If its that bad just sit out. Maybe he needs surgery. Who knows. I'm just tired of hearing about his injuries that he hasn't taken time to rehab. Not only that, I dont think he works hard enough if the offseason to prepare for reoccuring pain. He's been 210 for the past 3 or 4 years. Tmac is 23 and a pro athlete. He just needs to get in the gym and work harder.


You dont know what you are talking about. Tmac has gotten much larger since he came into the league and nearly on par with Kobe, while being 9 months younger and a season behind. Tmac could barely bench about 120 coming into the league and can now bench over 300 (stated in ESPN the magazine).

As far as preparing for re-occuring back pain, Tmac spent all summer doing specially designed stretching exercises 4-5 times a week. And both back injuries he has had this year have been un-related to those back spasms. Once was from sleeping wrong on plane and the latest was/is deep muscle bruise from and elbow in the back.

So what exactly does he need to work harder on? Your points are just getting out there now.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> And if he had a Tmacesque performance scoring 40 with 3 boards and 2 assist, you'd argue the opposite.
> 
> Dayumed if you do, Dayumed if you dont!


If they were winning games, I would have no argument. Give it up.


----------



## rynobot

I do feel T-Mac could add some weight though he'd be even more of a best inside, can you imagine him if he was 6-8 230lbs.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> If they were winning games, I would have no argument. Give it up.


If they were winning games, you'd show Shaq some luv. That would be your arguement. Let's both give it up.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> If they were winning games, you'd show Shaq some luv. That would be your arguement. Let's both give it up.


Probably because when they win, Shaq is the guy carrying the load. I don't need to give up, I'm making perfect sense. You are specualting on what I might say if this or that happened, instead of dealing with the issues that are placed in front of you.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably because when they win, Shaq is the guy carrying the load. I don't need to give up, I'm making perfect sense. You are specualting on what I might say if this or that happened, instead of dealing with the issues that are placed in front of you.


Speculation?

Earlier this year when Kobe went for back to back 40+ point games *You* were the main one leading the charge against Kobe not passing enough.

Then when he was going for a record setting three straight Triple doubles *You* were the main one say that he isnt playing to win, he only wants to pad his stats.

after the 3-9 start, Shaq came back they won a few games and *You* were the one saying that Kobe can't lead his team over .500 laughing at the 3-9 start. Not realizing that Shaq with Kobe didnt even lead the team to over a .500 record over the next 12 games.

So how is that for issues? You know you did it just admit it


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Speculation?
> 
> Earlier this year when Kobe went for back to back 40+ point games *You* were the main one leading the charge against Kobe not passing enough.
> 
> Then when he was going for a record setting three straight Triple doubles *You* were the main one say that he isnt playing to win, he only wants to pad is stats.
> 
> after the 3-9 start, Shaq came back they won a few games and *You* were the one saying that Kobe can't lead his team over .500 laughing at the 3-9 start. Not realizing that Shaq with Kobe didnt even lead the team to over a .500 record over the next 12 games.
> 
> So how is that for issues? You know you did it just admit it


Haha, find a quote. I criticized him after he took 47 shots, and so did a lot of other people. I also criticized when he only took 13 shots in a horrible loss to Cleveland. Other than that, you are way off base. You are using speculation and trying to find an advantage, thinking I'm an average poster that will just go along with it and say "Yes IV, you are right!" However, you are wrong and you have misquoted and wrongly used my words. Try again...


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, find a quote. I criticized him after he took 47 shots, and so did a lot of other people. I also criticized when he only took 13 shots in a horrible loss to Cleveland. Other than that, you are way off base. You are using speculation and trying to find an advantage, thinking I'm an average poster that will just go along with it and say "Yes IV, you are right!" However, you are wrong and you have misquoted and wrongly used my words. Try again...


if I miss used your words reitterate yourself. if I have to find the quotes I will, but you know what you've said. It hurts when specualtions turns into refreshing your memory


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> if I miss used your words reitterate yourself. if I have to find the quotes I will, but you know what you've said. It hurts when specualtions turns into refreshing your memory


Until you can provide quotes of where I criricized Kobe for scoring 40 plus points in a victory or where I criticized him for taking too few shots in a victory, I am done with the conversation.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Until you can provide quotes of where I criricized Kobe for scoring 40 plus points in a victory or where I criticized him for taking too few shots in a victory, I am done with the conversation.


No need for prove, and there's no need for you to continue lying to yourself. You criticized Kobe for scoring 40+, you criticized him for trying to get triple doubles, and you've critized him for not being able to do the same things your boy Tracy can't. You're a hypocrite, and you're right this conversation is over.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> No need for prove, and there's no need for you to continue lying to yourself. You criticized Kobe for scoring 40+, you criticized him for trying to get triple doubles, and you've critized him for not being able to do the same things your boy Tracy can't. You're a hypocrite, and you're right this conversation is over.


_"It's not what you know, it's what you can prove"_ --- Denzel Washington

That was a great movie. You can keep speculating, It makes me no difference. Tell it to the judge...


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> _"It's not what you know, it's what you can prove"_ --- Denzel Washington
> 
> That was a great movie. You can keep speculating, It makes me no difference. Tell it to the judge...


_"Stupid is as stupid does"_

That was also a great movie!

I'm not speculating. Reread this thread, you all but admitted that you critcized him for 47 shots, you criticized him for taking 13 shots. That enough for me.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> _"Stupid is as stupid does"_
> 
> That was also a great movie!
> 
> I'm not speculating. Reread this thread, you all but admitted that you critcized him for 47 shots, you criticized him for taking 13 shots. That enough for me.


Yeah, but that isn't what you are accussing me of. You said that I criticized him after back to back 40 point efforts. I asked you to find a quote. You failed to do so. Thus, you are speculating.


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that isn't what you are accussing me of. You said that I criticized him after back to back 40 point efforts. I asked you to find a quote. You failed to do so. Thus, you are speculating.


what I'm accusing you of is Dayumed if you do, Dayumed if you dont. If he scores major points -- you find something. he shoots too much. If he has a great overall performance he's going for triple doubles. That's not specualtion. 
Enough already, you said this conversation was over like ten post ago. If I dont present a quote be happy with your position.


----------



## TheRifleman

Usually when one is a great player, fans expect so much. Maybe too much is expected out of Kobe and out of TMac.

I happen to think they are both great players, although I like the way TMac plays his game more. That could be because the Lakers are somewhat predictable and that usually gets monotonous for some of us NBA fans after a few years of watching that predictability.

Of course, my Mavericks are the most fun to watch because they are anything but monotonous!


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> what I'm accusing you of is Dayumed if you do, Dayumed if you dont. If he scores major points -- you find something. he shoots too much. If he has a great overall performance he's going for triple doubles. That's not specualtion.
> Enough already, you said this conversation was over like ten post ago. If I dont present a quote be happy with your position.


If he takes 47 shots in a loss, he should be criticized. Especially, if he only hits 17 of them.

If he only takes 13 shots in a loss to the Cavs, he should be criticized. Looked to me like he was going more for a triple-double than a win in that game. That is my opinion, I never told you to believe that.

If you haven't already realized it, there is a huge difference between 13 and 47, so he isn't screwed either way. He went from one extreme to the other. Too few and too much. Both games were losses.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, find a quote. I criticized him after he took 47 shots, and so did a lot of other people. I also criticized when he only took 13 shots in a horrible loss to Cleveland. Other than that, you are way off base. You are using speculation and trying to find an advantage, thinking I'm an average poster that will just go along with it and say "Yes IV, you are right!" However, you are wrong and you have misquoted and wrongly used my words. Try again...


Actually you didn't criticize kobe after he took 47 shots you said he was doing what he had to do. You did criticize him after the 13 shot game calling him selfish. You don't like him thats fair usually when you don't like a player you find any angle possible to take a shot at that player no big deal. 

You do attribute Kobe to the Damed principle. Doesn't matter what he does never seems to slide past your criticism. Don't try and seem unbiased because your so biased but its not a problem but you don't apply the same criteria of judgment to Kobe that you do to TMac. You never apply negative comments to Tmac's game but often to Kobe's and up until the last couple years there really was no comparison about who was better because Kobe was a cut above then.


----------



## Chops

It wouldn't be a an official Kobe thread without jazzy1 calling me a biased Kobe-hater. 

:wave:


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> It wouldn't be a an official Kobe thread without jazzy1 calling me a biased Kobe-hater.
> 
> :wave:


As long as you know your role I'm cool  . Why don't you ever criticize Tmac's game there are things about his play you could nit pick also. But you never do. Why does every TMac thread turn into Kobe confrontation . I can scrutinize Tmac without offering Kobe as a contrast. Their games are very similar and they're both great talents but its as if one or the other are the anti guy.


----------



## Chops

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as you know your role I'm cool  . Why don't you ever criticize Tmac's game there are things about his play you could nit pick also. But you never do. Why does every TMac thread turn into Kobe confrontation . I can scrutinize Tmac without offering Kobe as a contrast. Their games are very similar and they're both great talents but its as if one or the other are the anti guy.


If someone started a legitimate thread analyzing the strengths and weaknesses of his game, I would be glad to chime in on both sides. The problem is, no one ever starts anything legitimate.

I also get to see Kobe and the Lakers play more often, so I have more to say about his game.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> If someone started a legitimate thread analyzing the strengths and weaknesses of his game, I would be glad to chime in on both sides. The problem is, no one ever starts anything legitimate.
> 
> I also get to see Kobe and the Lakers play more often, so I have more to say about his game.


Why do you have to be prompted you don't seem to have that problem any other time. You must be a politician trying to act as if your mr. objective. I'm not Mr. objective but I can criticize guys I like as players if they aren't up to par nor will I senselessly criticize guys i don't like using invalid theories when all thats driving my criticism is bias. I'll use only valid and real negatives about a guys game not some made up ones just to nit pick a player I don't like . Lebron has some negatives i saw the other night but I like the kid and think he's as good as people say. But only Mj was to me above those things when he was going good in his prime. I think people nit pick Kobe too much just because he gets more attention playing on a championship team. people resent him for the fact that he's had it apparently easier than some other players who had it rough and don't get the credit people think they deserve.


----------



## Chops

I don't start a lot of threads. I usually just go off of what other people want to talk about.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> I don't start a lot of threads. I usually just go off of what other people want to talk about.


ditto


----------

